# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Year end- 2 bull clutches and black pines

## Lucas339

It was along 65 days for me.....yeah I know, I know! 65 days isn't too long! But my black pines finally pipped! Their heads were jet black. Hopefully that is a sign of what they will look like! Crappy cell phone pic from this morning. 



My last two bull clutches hatched. There were pretty disappointing. 

The first was my patternless hypo male to my Stillwater red hypo female. Well the male isn't a Stillwater hypo so I got normals. I did get one red though. I haven't taken pictures of them. 

The second was my Stillwater Kingsville Kanakee (Ginter line)animals. Last years clutch had hypos, reds and normals. This year I got 1 hypo and and 11 normals. However, they all look more Kanakee than anything. One is sorta striped so it is a hold back. More crappy pics. 

Males one of which is the hypo 



Females one of which is the stripe-ish one.

----------


## rabernet

Congrats! Can't wait to see the black pine's out!

----------


## 1nstinct

Congrats, but I was really hoping for some of the black pines to be out of the eggs. I want pics of the black pines

----------

